# QLD : Palmy GT



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Caught up with Nicko out at palmy this afternoon , paddled around together hoping for that screaming run , a lot of bait present ,and birds working .
Then I hear Nicko scream 'I'm on' , I continued paddling around close thinking he would soon bag a mackerel .
5 minutes go by .....he says ;I think it might be a tuna .By now I could see this is going to be big , so in come in all the lines and out came the camera.
Some time goes by, Nicko thinking maybe a cobe , meanwhile staying as cool as a cucumber.
A lot of guessing was going on until he finally got sight ...... This thing is a fu##ing dinner table !! Big GT. sinks in the gaff and lets rip a scream of joy.
After a few photos Nicko try's to get the fish into his hatch , but this thing isn't going to fit ,so I suggest putting in mine .
This thing just fits in my hatch making my supalite now supaheavy .
Back at the beach we soon had a small crowd all amazed at the size of his catch. I measured it with the old tape measure 1.2mtr :shock: not sure of the weight ?
Here's the pics. enjoy!!!!!
Cheers Darren.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Old farts rule!

Good one Nicko, in less than ideal conditions.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Whoa! That thing is a horse. Well done mate.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy heck hey,that's large.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

A nice size gt - nice one landing it from the yak. If you tail grabbed it it would have sat on your lap for a bunch of photos, no fuss. It would have then swum off no worries as well - tough buggers. Hope you and you friends enjoy it for tea.


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Far out that is insane, well done!!!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like you could saddle that. Good one Nico!


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Well done to get that GT on the yak


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top catch Nico - absolute beast and extremely rare at Palmy. I am calling 25 to 30kg.
I can assure you all that Nico will eat it all up and he will love it. I can still remember letting a big one go cause like Patwah said, meter plus Gt's are not really Gr8 on the pl8, but Nico complained that i didn't keep it 4 him 2 eat. Thanks 4 looking after Nico, Dazza, good karma 4 you in the future m8.

Would have been Ironic if he had caught it last week at the palmy comp. Nico is now the new Favourite 4 the Adder Rock comp (sorry Rod). ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

indiedog said:


> Fwark! Unfortunately I don't think it'll be any good on the palate. My wife won't let me bring another home.





patwah said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> Magnificent GT, absolute garbage on the plate at that size, hope you can do something nice with it.


I beg to differ on the eating qualities. I caught one about 20 kgs and it was fine fresh, but even better marinated in lemon juice overnight. It will be interesting to hear from Nicko as to how he prepares it.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats Nico that's a absolute monster Gt ,they are a rare find at Palmy but Couta 1 caught one sometime back ,not as big I'm sure ,Nico won't let anything go to waste I know ,good on you Dazza for helping him out!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome Fish nice work Nico, that's the reward for fishing in rough conditions, it would have been hard work out there in 15 knot winds, 
I remember Couta caught one like that a few years ago at Palm Beach,
There is a rumour the fish whisper is moving back to town.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Absolute snodger! How about sharing your biltong recipe Nico?


----------



## xbox (Jan 10, 2010)

Geluk Nico - great vis!! 8)


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

absolutely sensational fish!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

WHAT A FISH!!!

ABSOLUTELY MAGNIFICENT!

Jimbo


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

>


Good thing you paddle. That pose takes some guns. Excellent fish. They just look like big bad junkyard dogs.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I can understand why you're smiling.

That's a beast.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

jinne . Now that's a 'perd'
Shoulda put some reigns on it and rode it back to the beach. ;-) 
Crazy stuff

Wayne


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I like the photo, rather hunter gatherish.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nico's wife loved it on the table; she doesn't normally rate fish like mackeral, cobe and jew.
I like the white flesh on them; gr8 crumbed. He told me it weighed a touch over 25kg.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

That's a first place in the HOF .....Couta 1 has been piped by 3 kg's


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Well done!!! This thing looks like 25kg maybe even a little more to me. Great gt for down this way. Yeeew!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

spottymac said:


> I remember Couta 1 caught one like that a few years ago at Palm Beach,
> There is a rumour the fish whisper is moving back to town.


If so Stu, this is a red rag to a bull. But for now, Nicko is the man. 

Even more interesting, will Carrny still be King on other species?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Nico brought me some GT biltong and I must it's really good he has the biltong making down to a fine art 
Had a good chat with him and for those that think anything went to waste it's definitely not the case ,his wife actually preferred the Gt to Cobia and Mackerel ,we all have different tastes I personally prefer spotty's to Spanish .
Brunette's are better than blondes.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Safa said:


> Nico brought me some GT biltong and I must it's really good he has the biltong making down to a fine art
> Had a good chat with him and for those that think anything went to waste it's definitely not the case ,his wife actually preferred the Gt to Cobia and Mackerel ,we all have different tastes I personally prefer spotty's to Spanish .
> Brunette's are better than blondes.


Each 2 their own Clive, i prefer the spanish over the spotty, but am more than happy to eat a spotty anytime.
Ant turns his nose up at a cobe, while i rate them.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I have eaten plenty under a meter and rate them but i normally let the big ones go, but maybe i might keep the next one.


----------

